# Groundbreaker Zombie take 2!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I was sick of the way this guy looked before, so I redid him. He's got sort of a "maybe no one will notice if I just sneak quietly out of the ground" thing going...I need to figure out something tall and menacing to stand next to him  ...... and he's purple!....and his eyes glow in the dark!....and he's purple!
























Here's how he used to look in 2006 (bleh):
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lIzP-1FXkJ8/SMHa_Ocz8wI/AAAAAAAAADc/0Jk3CWlvEfo/s1600-h/DSCN6936.JPG


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

In that light, he sort of looks purple! hehehehe

I like him.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like him MrC


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love him, Mr. C! The facial expression is great. It looks like he just got caught doing something wrong by his Mom.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

He looks awesome !!

Hit me up if you decide to make more to sell - I would definitely be interested in one.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Did you say purple......like a purple people eater??? He looks cool,the eyes are real good there Mr. Chicken.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Mr. Chicken he is awesome. What Character he has. I love the idea that one leg is still the the ground. I love your props!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. The way you have him set up is new and interesting.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo nice! He's great.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

If you don't name that guy Barney.... Looks really good! I like the improvement!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Is he purple?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This one made me laugh out loud He is SO expressive!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like the char. I was scared there for a while since I though he had a third leg. The picture was having issue coming up, so I kind of laughed to myself when I saw what the hand was grabbing. LOL I know, I have issues. But I really like him. You did a good job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looking good chicken! I have a good feeling about your graveyard this year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute. I like him.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I love it. Great detail. Love the expression.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great expression.....and he's purple!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm really pleased with the way he turned out.
Here's the sketch I did a few months back...I think he came out pretty close


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha, you certainly got the "Uh-oh, busted!" expression down pat! Looks great! It is a definite improvement over the previous incarnation.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's one of the coolest things I've seen! Looks great and love the expression.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the idea. You did a very nice job of bringing it to life. I still got to tell you. I am amazed at you drawings. I don't know if you do it for a living. but you could start a line of Halloween comic books. Just in black and white sketches, old school style. You have a great way of making your drawings express their self.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love him but he looks sneaky.I don't think I have ever seen a full(well missing a leg)body ground breaker.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Out-freakin' standing. I love him. Great job...


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

love this guy, very quirky and fun.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great character!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That face is just awesome. Good work!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

yep!...very cool prop Mr. Chicken.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The expression is great and the pose does look like he's trying to be sneeky.

Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Stick a horn on his forehead and give him one eye, a set of wings...
you know what he looks great - Ilike him
What did you use for the covering?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i love it! looks like hes having trouble getting up like "ahh my aching joints"

hes dead so i could understand why that would be a valid problem amoung his kind


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's fantastic - I love the expression on his face!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a big improvement Mr. C. I like the purple color and the expression. He looks like some one is watching him and he's doing something he's not supposed to.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Great redo- its nice to see your artistic improvement since then. I agree with what someone else posted - he would make a good comic character.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!
I'm working on a way to feature him in the display, to make him a part of one of the main scenes


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He's great! The pose really gives a sense of movement (or rather him being stuck). And I love the colour.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like him!!


----------

